# Cardiac Arrhythmia



## sandy209 (Sep 3, 2008)

Need help with code for cardiac arrhythmia (SVT).  Thanks!


----------



## ndugger4 (Sep 3, 2008)

427.89


----------



## LaSeille (Sep 4, 2008)

*Svt*

Yes, 427.89 would be the correct diagnosis code.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 5, 2008)

427.9 according to ICD-9 if you follow index to tabular...


----------



## renifejn (Sep 5, 2008)

427.89 according to 3M


----------

